# 84th Annual Academy Awards (2012) live discussion thread *spoilers*



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome once again, everyone. I'm not much for the red carpet festivities, but have at it.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Red carpet lets me scope out all the hotties!



Will Billy Crystal do a good job? I assume so, but I wonder how much time he will really get to do his schtick.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm definitely rooting for him; I've missed him a ton, especially over the past few years. I hope they'll give him the freedom to branch out some, which I think he'll have to do given the back-slapping, "remembrance of times gone by" atmosphere that's dominating this year. If they stick to more of the same, it's going to become insufferable quickly.

He'll get plenty of time, but I don't think the actual show length will approach that of years past given the lack of Original Song nominees. Could be wrong, of course, depending on how much time they devote to each Best Picture nominee, montages, etc.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I like Billy Crystal, but still bummed Eddie Murphy dropped out.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

This is the first year in recent memory that I've seen only one of the Best Picture nominees ('Moneyball'). Out of the other nominees, 'The Descendants' appeals to me most and is the one I'm most looking forward to seeing. So, I'll root for 'The Descendants' and Clooney to win, even though 'The Artist' appears to be the odds on favorite to run away with the big prize. 

It's a long enough night without watching the red carpet stuff. If the show gets dull tonight, there's a good chance I'll be bailing to watch 'The Walking Dead'.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I've seen all 9 of the Best Picture nominees and am behind The Artist all the way-so different from anything else and I just loved it...

I also went to screenings of the live action and animated short films so at least I will know some of what they are talking about in those categories...

I would also have loved to see what Eddie Murphy would have done but Billy Crystal is like comfort food, it will be nice to see him back. 

And I took tomorrow off work so I can stay up to watch the end-YAY!!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

No tape delay on the west coast, yippee!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm amazed at the brouhaha over a comedian who became irrelevant three years ago. No one cares, Sacha. Move on and don't be a dick.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> I'm amazed at the brouhaha over a comedian who became irrelevant three years ago. No one cares, Sacha. Move on and don't be a dick.


lol

His schtick is best reserved for MTV movie awards


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Melanie Griffith looks horrible. Wow.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> I'm amazed at the brouhaha over a comedian who became irrelevant three years ago. No one cares, Sacha. Move on and don't be a dick.


I thought he was hilarious-different tastes, I guess


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

For some reason, I'm watching E!'s red carpet coverage with the talking heads. For a supposedly renowned stylist, that woman has some terrible hair.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Some beautiful dresses so far.

Love Jessica Chastain and Viola Davis so far - both dresses were beautiful colors (Jessica in deep purple with gold soutache, and Viola in emerald green. I love the all jewel tones. Gorgeous!


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

nyny523 said:


> Some beautiful dresses so far.
> 
> Love Jessica Chastain and Viola Davis so far - both dresses were beautiful colors (Jessica in deep purple with gold soutache, and Viola in emerald green. I love the all jewel tones. Gorgeous!


Did you see Michelle Williams yet? The dress is beautiful, color fits here well


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

mm2margaret said:


> Did you see Michelle Williams yet? The dress is beautiful, color fits here well


I liked the color, but it was a little too "fussy" for me, style wise. Did not love.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Carey Mulligan and Gwyneth also look fabulous, but Carey just doesn't look right with the short platinum blonde hair.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Gwyneth looked good - haven't seen Carey yet...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I also like Emma Stones dress - great color, love the bow!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Alrighty, here we go!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

of all the awards shows, this one is the MOST boring till the last hour. see you all in 3 hours.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> of all the awards shows, this one is the MOST boring till the last hour. see you all in 3 hours.


But...but...you'll miss all the pretty dresses!!!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

The opening segment was epic. Even if it's all downhill from here, still a net win over last year.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Now THAT is how you open the Oscars!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Teach me not to look in the TV area for a TV show thread. 

Chapter 11 Theatre made me laugh.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Billy Crystal is handsome and dashing in that tux.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yay - it's song and dance time!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow! Really? The same ole Billy. Thought we get something fresh.


----------



## RayChuang88 (Sep 5, 2002)

Crystal looks really good this year--makeup artist did a really good job this year.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I love, love billy, but I am underwhelmed so far.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

I thought Angie had one, but it's gone now.

Not a Billy Crystal fan, but I'll watch. 

I'm afraid his schmaltz level will be cranked up after being away for awhile. 

And after seeing one number, I am not hopeful. Lame.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Sound is awful so far. I'm hearing lots of peaking to the audio.... sounds like the DSP is clamping down on the feedback.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

It's already a billion times more entertaining than last year.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

*Best Cinematography*: Robert Richardson for Hugo

And I'm 0/1.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Sound is awful so far. I'm hearing lots of peaking to the audio.... sounds like the DSP is clamping down on the feedback.


I don't understand the second part of what you said, but I agree the sound is pretty bad.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Sound is awful so far. I'm hearing lots of peaking to the audio.... sounds like the DSP is clamping down on the feedback.


Always seems to be worst during the opening numbers. :down:


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

*Best Art Direction*: Dante Ferretti for Hugo


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Sound is awful so far. I'm hearing lots of peaking to the audio.... sounds like the DSP is clamping down on the feedback.


 I was coming in here to ask if anyone else was hearing high pitched "beeps" or whines or of it was just me and my ears or TV.

I think it's not me or my TV.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I think the cell phone blips are back. I actually hear them this year, unlike last.


----------



## RayChuang88 (Sep 5, 2002)

Technically _Hugo_ was a great movie. I'm definitely getting the _Blu-ray_ release even though it's not in 3-D.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Was that Sheila E in the balcony?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> I don't understand the second part of what you said, but I agree the sound is pretty bad.


There are two ways to deal with feedback: avoid it, or use a device to filter it out. That device is a DSP, a digital signal processor. Of course, there's a short delay as the DSP kicks in, which means you hear just a little bit of "ring" in the audio. Since it's being run through a digital processor to artificially filter it out, it'll also sound somewhat tinny/metallic.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

RayChuang88 said:


> Technically _Hugo_ was a great movie. I'm definitely getting the _Blu-ray_ release even though it's not in 3-D.


We watched Tree of Life on BD last night. Talk about a spectacular picture. The movie on the other hand...


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

Want to watch it live 
Don't want to watch adverts


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

Um, OK. I guess all Happy Hour Oscar threads are being merged here. 

That's new.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

HOw many Kodak is in chapter 11/going under jokes will Billy do?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

And now for the National Assn. of Theater Owners-sponsored "Holy ****, we're all screwed" montage.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

WHOA. 

Sandy Powell is the woman that played Jack's fiance on 30 Rock several seasons ago. I had no idea.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

*Best Costume Design*: Mark Bridges for The Artist


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I like Cameron's dress - Jennifer's, not so much.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> I like Cameron's dress - Jennifer's, not so much.


Agreed.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

Haha. 

"Edith head once said: A dress should be tight enough to show you're a woman, and loose enough to prove you're a lady."

Not sure either of those dresses filled the bill. Not that I'm complaining, mind you....


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Well that's disappointing.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

*Best Makeup*: The Iron Lady

Interesting...thought that might be one of Harry Potter's consolation prizes tonight.

I'm 1/4.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

JLo's dress is ... sort of revealing.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

QueenBee said:


> JLo's dress is ... sort of revealing.


I keep thinking I see nipple...


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> There are two ways to deal with feedback: avoid it, or use a device to filter it out. That device is a DSP, a digital signal processor. Of course, there's a short delay as the DSP kicks in, which means you hear just a little bit of "ring" in the audio. Since it's being run through a digital processor to artificially filter it out, it'll also sound somewhat tinny/metallic.


It's incredibly noticeable too, you think they could do a much better job with it.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

Ack. Don't say the n word.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

QueenBee said:


> JLo's dress is ... sort of revealing.


Aren't you in the market for a dress?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Congrats, Adam Sandler, on your Razzie win.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Wouldn't they normally have announced Supporting Actress by now?


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Aren't you in the market for a dress?


Yes, and if I can find that in my size I'm gonna snap it up. LOL


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Wouldn't they normally have announced Supporting Actress by now?


Usually, they have one of the more major awards up front. Maybe they are making them all later this year?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> I keep thinking I see nipple...


Naahh... they probably used enough double-stick tape to make sure that wouldn't happen.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

The just said Best Supporting Actress is next..


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

At least Sandra Bullock saved money on a hairdresser.


----------



## RayChuang88 (Sep 5, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Usually, they have one of the more major awards up front. Maybe they are making them all later this year?


I believe this is the first year they did the first of acting awards so much later.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I am NOT loving this dress. The back is pretty, but it looks a little dowdy in the front. I would have liked it better if it were all black or all white, I think.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

oy... best foreign film awards. These always generate the longest, rambling acceptance speeches.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

*Best Foreign Language Film*: A Separation (Iran)

Well deserved.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

QueenBee said:


> Yes, and if I can find that in my size I'm gonna snap it up. LOL


HA!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Ha. Good joke.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Loved the crack about Super Tuesday.

Audio got exponentially worse in the last five minutes. So tinny with constant irritating buzzing.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey, I've watched TWO of these films!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Well deserved!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

*Best Supporting Actress*: Octavia Spencer for The Help

As expected.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

I'm glad she won. She was awesome in that movie.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

QueenBee said:


> I'm glad she won. She was awesome in that movie.


She was brilliant. I am so happy she won.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I find the Standing O a bit patronizing.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

There's the first "The Artist is the first silent film to be nominated for Best Picture since 1928" reference. Everyone drink.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> I find the Standing O a bit patronizing.


I'm no fan of the standing o. I refuse to give them myself for anything other than a spectacular performance.

But she kinda deserved it.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Hey, I've watched TWO of these films!


Did you ever get to see the Artist?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> There's the first "The Artist is the first silent film to be nominated for Best Picture since 1928" reference. Everyone drink.


I know the film has no actual dialog that can be heard, but is it a TRUE silent picture that has no audio track? Or does it actually have a music and sound FX track?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

YYYAAAY!! It's the actors from the cool movies.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

mm2margaret said:


> Did you ever get to see the Artist?


I never did. With a toddler, I don't get to go to many movies.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Ah, the focus group was great. :up:

"Was one green or am I nuts?"


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Ah, the focus group was great. :up:
> 
> "Was one green or am I nuts?"


more flying monkeys.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I am dying for a new Christopher Guest movie. Don't think it's going to happen, though.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Always great to see the SCTV alums.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

You know, we lived so rurally growing up, I really never saw movies. I feel kinda like I missed out on something.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

*Best Film Editing*: The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo

Wow, really? Huh.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

Well, that bit didn't work.....the bit about the wizard of oz and the focus group....


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Even if you don't think you are going to win, at least jot something down. Sheesh.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Tina Fey has just a little too much peplum going on there...


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but they need more Billy Crystal.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

*Best Sound Editing*: Hugo

Funny acceptance speech by the second guy.

*Best Sound Mixing*: Hugo

Maybe pull these guys from the winner's walk and get them to the production booth stat?


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

What? The Artist didn't win best sound mixing?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

shady said:


> What? The Artist didn't win best sound mixing?


Shocking!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I love the Ellen commercials. Good for JcP for sticking up for her.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I never did. With a toddler, I don't get to go to many movies.


Well, maybe you can rent it some time...


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Not Oscar-related, but Sprint REALLY needs to kill this Truly Unlimited Data commmercial already.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Kind of a cool Diet Coke commericial, with the salute to the behind the scenes people in the movies.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I love the Ellen commercials. Good for JcP for sticking up for her.


+1


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I wish I could FF through commercials during a live show...


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Neenahboy said:


> Not Oscar-related, but Sprint REALLY needs to kill this Truly Unlimited Data commmercial already.


Not as long as ATT keeps throttling people.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

mm2margaret said:


> Well, maybe you can rent it some time...


I am definitely planning on it. I don't rent too many, either, but it will be one I rent right away.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

What's the goal with Cirque du Soleil here? It's a fine performance, but if all they're doing is giving us extraneous montages on the movies, give the time back to the winners or Billy.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow, Stacy Keibler has truly re-invented herself.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Neenahboy said:


> What's the goal with Cirque du Soleil here? It's a fine performance, but if all they're doing is giving us extraneous montages on the movies, give the time back to the winners or Billy.


Best Score nominees?


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

"The Flying Rock Hudsons" would be a great band name.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> Wow, Stacy Keibler has truly re-invented herself.


when did she ever stop being totally smoking hot?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Okay, now even I'm noticing the sound problems, so they must be bad.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> when did she ever stop being totally smoking hot?


She looks less trashy...NTTAWWT


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

That was funny.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> What's the goal with Cirque du Soleil here? It's a fine performance, but if all they're doing is giving us extraneous montages on the movies, give the time back to the winners or Billy.


George Clooney liked it, so I don't know what you're complaining about.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

*Best Documentary Feature*: Undefeated

Weinstein strikes again (upset of Paradise Lost 3, IMO), but it's a fantastic documentary and certainly worth seeing.

The Robert Downey Jr. bit went on too long.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Tina Fey has just a little too much peplum going on there...


Darn. I haven't watched yet, but I was SO hoping peplum had something to do with anatomy. What a disappointment to Google it and find out it's just ruffles...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> *Best Documentary Feature*: Undefeated
> 
> Weinstein strikes again (upset of Paradise Lost 3, IMO), but it's a fantastic documentary and certainly worth seeing.
> 
> The Robert Downey Jr. bit went on too long.


I liked it when he was Tebowing.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Sound might be crap, but the delay is working though.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> That was funny.


Flomax Theater line? Best line so far.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

Did they just turn the microphones of on those guys? That's one way to get them to finish.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I do not like Chris Rock at all.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

QueenBee said:


> Did they just turn the microphones of on those guys? That's one way to get them to finish.


Yup.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

*Best Animated Feature*: Rango

The only thing I've seen that even comes close to Pixar's magic CGI/story formula.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Could we have Chris Rock host next year?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I love Chris Rock.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Nnnnnnnnnnooooooo!


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> I love Chris Rock.


Me too, but if I worked my ass off making animated features, I'm not sure I'd be happy with his joke about how "easy" animation is.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

jsmeeker said:


> I love Chris Rock.


Nahhhhh:down:


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Love Melissa McCarthy seducing Billy Crystal.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

bruab said:


> Me too, but if I worked my ass off making animated features, I'm not sure I'd be happy with his joke about how "easy" animation is.


I think he was referring to actors doing the voice work.

Anyway... I liked his comment about how black people could be a zebra.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Emma Stone is my sole exception to hipsters making my teeth itch. Love her.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

More CdS.

Less bad presenter schtick.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

LOL. Burn.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

She is adorable and funny.

And I love her dress.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> I think he was referring to actors doing the voice work.


Well yeah, but it was still kind of disrespectful to the people who actually spend hundreds of hours making it.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> She is adorable and funny.
> 
> And I love her dress.


Yes, on all of it.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Zoey Daschenelle is far more adorable


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

OK, now I want Emma Stone to host next year.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

*Best Visual Effects*: Hugo

Deserving based on reports I've heard about the 3D, but they can't even give THIS to Rise of the Planet of the Apes or Harry Potter? Really?

Emma Stone was great, but Ben Stiller: "Perky gets old fast with this crowd."  :up:


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Zoey Daschenelle is far more adorable


Barf.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Neenahboy said:


> *Best Visual Effects*: Hugo
> 
> Deserving based on reports I've heard about the 3D, but they can't even give THIS to Rise of the Planet of the Apes or Harry Potter? Really?
> 
> Emma Stone was great, but Ben Stiller: "Perky gets old fast with this crowd."  :up:


I would have loved to see Rise of the Planet of the Apes win.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

Neenahboy said:


> *Best Visual Effects*: Hugo
> 
> Deserving based on reports I've heard about the 3D, but they can't even give THIS to Rise of the Planet of the Apes or Harry Potter? Really?
> 
> Emma Stone was great, but Ben Stiller: "Perky gets old fast with this crowd."  :up:


I preferred her retort...."dressing up in Avatar....


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Do not like this dress.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

It looks like a sparkly shirtwaist.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Melissa Leo has diction down pat.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

*Best Supporting Actor*: Christopher Plummer for Beginners

FINALLY! Congratulations to him. Fantastic performance that drove the film.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow. First win at 82. Good for him.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

I don't think any us would be here without the genius of Martin Scorsese.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

And that's how I know I could never see Extremely Loud And Incredibly Close around other people.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Now Plummer deserves that Standing O!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Is this Plummer movie a good film?

Also, his nose is still turning purple. :|


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah, what's that about?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Thought for sure Plummer would get played off. The orchestra actually showed restraint for once.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

Good speech. Great Actor.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

He was a cutie in his day, too.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Yeah, what's that about?


Well, he is a known heavy drinker.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Is this Plummer movie a good film?
> 
> Also, his nose is still turning purple. :|


Yes, worth renting at least....


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Well, he is a known heavy drinker.


Hasn't hurt his longevity any.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Hasn't hurt his longevity any.


Not at all. I love him.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Whoa. Is that Nick Nolte?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Heh, if I had 'em I'd lick 'em.

I thought they'd done away with the academy president speeches. :down:


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

HA! Totally worth it for that joke.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Beautiful dress. Love the color.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

2nd best line: "Thanks for whipping the crowd into a frenzy"


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

*Best Original Score*: Ludovic Bource for The Artist


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

That score for Midnight in Paris was so friggin' annoying!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> That score for Midnight in Paris was so friggin' annoying!


I really liked it - it was perfect for the movie.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Beautiful dress. Love the color.


YES. My favorite of the evening so far.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I still think Jessica Chastain's is my favorite so far.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Wow. The sound has gotten more and more metallic as the night goes along. At this rate, by the time the show ends, everyone is going to sound like Stephen Hawking.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

It'd be fun for the Muppets to win because I like whassisname.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow. Only 2 songs nominated and they both kinda stank.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

*Best Original Song*: "Man or Muppet" from "The Muppets"

This category could really stand to be retooled. Two nominees, and they pick the worst original song from "The Muppets" to boot.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm a little puzzled as to how you'd "retool" a category.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

OK now I want Zach Galifazanakis to host


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Me too, and I don't even like him much.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

LoadStar said:


> Wow. The sound has gotten more and more metallic as the night goes along. At this rate, by the time the show ends, everyone is going to sound like Stephen Hawking.


They need to get that under control. It seems to be getting worse....


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

While Jessica Castain's dress is still my favorite of the evening, Penelope Cruz's gown is a close second. With that hairstyle, she would've been the hottest prom date, ever, of the 1970s. And I mean that as a sincere compliment.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Neenahboy said:


> *Best Original Song*: "Man or Muppet" from "The Muppets"
> 
> This category could really stand to be retooled. Two nominees, and they pick the worst original song from "The Muppets" to boot.


So true. That Rio opening number was terrific.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

There comes a point in every Academy Awards broadcast that I become verklepmpt over what I've done with my life. 

We have successfully passed that moment.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Wow. The sound has gotten more and more metallic as the night goes along. At this rate, by the time the show ends, everyone is going to sound like Stephen Hawking.


It popped my AVR, so I've had only closed captions for the last half hour.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I don't recall them waiting so long to announce the shorts winners in years past.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I am trying to find a photo of Jessica Chastain's dress...I don't remember it.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

damn... Gimme more leg!!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

QueenBee said:


> At least Sandra Bullock saved money on a hairdresser.


She had that one strand of hair flying last(?) year when she was making kissy faces at her soon-to-not-be hubby Jesse James. One of the curses of HDTV.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I am trying to find a photo of Jessica Chastain's dress...I don't remember it.


Alexander McQueen deep plum strapless with gold soutache.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

*Best Adapted Screenplay*: The Descendants


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Alexander McQueen deep plum strapless with gold soutache.


I got far enough to see that it was a McQueen.

Dang it. I wish he'd stuck around to see what his house has done.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

YAY!!!!! I am SO happy!!!!!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Somebody PLEASE feed Angelina Jolie a sandwich. Or fifty. She's frighteningly gaunt.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

*Best Original Screenplay*: Woody Allen for Midnight in Paris

Never underestimate the Academy's willingness to shower Woody Allen with accolades. 

Still can't understand how Margin Call got nominated. What a suckfest.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> OK now I want Zach Galifazanakis to host


You mean "Zatch Galibinafikas?"  I love him!!!!

And thrilled for Bret McKenzie!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I got far enough to see that it was a McQueen.
> 
> Dang it. I wish he'd stuck around to see what his house has done.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> *Best Adapted Screenplay*: The Descendants


YAY! Score one for Jim Rash!  (The Dean on "Community")


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

Yay! Happy for Bret McKenzie.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


>


Oh wow. Yeah, I would have remembered that. Nice.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> *Best Original Screenplay*: Woody Allen for Midnight in Paris
> 
> Never underestimate the Academy's willingness to shower Woody Allen with accolades.
> 
> Still can't understand how Margin Call got nominated. What a suckfest.


I loved Midnight in Paris. It was so original. Great story. Made me laugh. Made me think. I thought it was wonderful. I know it won't win Best Picture (it would be my pick), so this is the next best thing, as far as I am concerned.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Oorlagh?

Oh. Irish. Nevermind.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I do also love Melissa McCarthy's dress. She's a designer herself, you know.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

The bridesmaids' jokes weren't very funny, but I think they would have been 10 times funnier if they would have been been a little less obvious.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> Somebody PLEASE feed Angelina Jolie a sandwich. Or fifty. She's frighteningly gaunt.


Rose Byrne can also use a sandwich.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

*Best Live Action Short*: The Shore

*Best Documentary Short*: Saving Face

*Best Animated Short*: The Fantastic Flying Books of Mr. Morris Lessmore

2/3 ain't bad for having seen none of them.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Graymalkin said:


> Somebody PLEASE feed Angelina Jolie a sandwich. Or fifty. She's frighteningly gaunt.


Make an extra one for Rose Byrne... she's probably trashed from that 1/2 a mini-bottle.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

My ears. They are bleeding.

I'm tempted to just mute it and turn on closed captioning.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

gossamer88 said:


>


Now, that's what i call rockin it.....


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> My ears. They are bleeding.
> 
> I'm tempted to just mute it and turn on closed captioning.


Perhaps it's the crappy TV I'm watching it on, but other than that one moment I mentioned, I'm just not hearing the problem.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> My ears. They are bleeding.
> 
> I'm tempted to just mute it and turn on closed captioning.


Yeah, I'm hearing a ringing in my ears during the commercials.

Every. damn. year.


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> My ears. They are bleeding.
> 
> I'm tempted to just mute it and turn on closed captioning.


I'm not having any issues.
I'm on Comcast, watching the HD feed (Dolby Digital audio)


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

mm2margaret said:


> Now, that's what i call rockin it.....


That dress is just stunning.

I think we will be seeing a lot of knock-offs for prom, etc.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Perhaps it's the crappy TV I'm watching it on, but other than that one moment I mentioned, I'm just not hearing the problem.


Oh I do. It's as if everything's being run through a little jangly auto-tune.

ETA: I'm getting it from both the FIOS digital feed and our HD antenna.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> That dress is just stunning.
> 
> I think we will be seeing a lot of knock-offs for prom, etc.


And I predict they will not pull it off. Eek.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> And I predict they will not pull it off. Eek.


Never underestimate. There will be good ones, and bad ones.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Woody Allen better not win!


----------



## RayChuang88 (Sep 5, 2002)

Okay, what is the audio problem? I'm watching on Comcast in Sacramento, CA and I don't hear any serious audio problems....


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

*Best Director*: Michel Hazanavicius for The Artist

Thus begins the Artist sweep?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

RayChuang88 said:


> Okay, what is the audio problem? I'm watching on Comcast in Sacramento, CA and I don't hear any serious audio problems....


I'm wondering if it's akin to that sound that older people can't hear.

The microphones on the show have a _very_ pronounced metallic sound to it, and it's right on the edge of feedback so there's a borderline feedback "ring" to the sound. It's obvious as hell to me, and very, very, VERY annoying.

Listen to the current person speaking - it sounds almost like that T-Pain auto-tune effect.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Marty was robbed!!


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

RayChuang88 said:


> Okay, what is the audio problem? I'm watching on Comcast in Sacramento, CA and I don't hear any serious audio problems....


For some of us, there is a metallic feedback. coming I think from the microphones.....and I am watching via Comcast in the Bar Area.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Never underestimate. There will be good ones, and bad ones.


I have a mental image of bad dresses with hastily applied applique.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

mm2margaret said:


> For some of us, there is a metallic feedback. coming I think from the microphones.....and I am watching via Comcast in the Bar Area.


I have tinnitus. I hear that constantly. So maybe that's the problem.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeah I don't hear it either... that sucks though--if I didn't hear it I wouldn't be able to watch because I lock in on stuff like that and can't get past it, lol


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> I'm wondering if it's akin to that sound that older people can't hear.
> 
> The microphones on the show have a _very_ pronounced metallic sound to it, and it's right on the edge of feedback so there's a borderline feedback "ring" to the sound. It's obvious as hell to me, and very, very, VERY annoying.
> 
> Listen to the current person speaking - it sounds almost like that T-Pain auto-tune effect.


yeah... I think you are right. If you don't think anything is wrong, it's because your ears just can't pick it up. Probably because they are old.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Er, did I miss the In Memoriams?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Er, did I miss the In Memoriams?


Not yet.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm not sure I like gold dresses at the Oscars. It's a little on the nose.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> yeah... I think you are right. If you don't think anything is wrong, it's because your ears just can't pick it up. Probably because they are old.


You're older than me.

(Right?)


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I have a mental image of bad dresses with hastily applied applique.


It will depend how much the dresses cost. You can find nice fabric and decent embroideries at the right price, and still produce a dress that costs much less than a McQueen. It can be done.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Not yet.


There's still time to die and beat out Steve Jobs and Elizabeth Taylor for the top spot!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> It will depend how much the dresses cost. You can find nice fabric and decent embroideries at the right price, and still produce a dress that costs much less than a McQueen. It can be done.


I think I have issues with location. We don't get nice dresses like that much around here.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

The traditional hour-long Oscars lull is moving exponentially more slowly than usual.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> You're older than me.
> 
> (Right?)


Am i?  

not everyone's ears age at the same rate. It's like near vision. Eventually, as you age, you start to lose it. It won't be like it was when you were younger.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

jsmeeker said:


> yeah... I think you are right. If you don't think anything is wrong, it's because your ears just can't pick it up. Probably because they are old.


I have old ears and I hear it :-(


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Who was the guy making fun of AJ's 'pose'?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

You know it's getting desperate when even the In Memoriams are half-hearted. Yeesh.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I think it's pretty. And I like the black and white.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I think it's pretty. And I like the black and white.


Me too.

But why show Elizabeth Taylor in Cleopatra? That's a strange choice.

ETA: Oh I get it now. It was a flop, but it won 4 Academy Awards.


----------



## RayChuang88 (Sep 5, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I think it's pretty. And I like the black and white.


I like the style, too. Simple and very effective. :up:


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I liked the understated black-and-white photography for the In Memoriam.

Cleopatra was probably Liz Taylor's showiest and biggest-budget role ever.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> My ears. They are bleeding.
> 
> I'm tempted to just mute it and turn on closed captioning.


Many people are talking about the noise during the telecast.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Billy Crystal with the line of the night: "I've never had any of those feelings." Damn montages.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

MarkofT said:


> Many people are talking about the noise during the telecast.


Same on Twitter.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Idon't think I'm going to make it to the end.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Idon't think I'm going to make it to the end.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I ADORE Gary Oldman. It is ridiculous that he's gone this long without a nomination.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I so do not care about The Artist.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow. That was a surprise.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

*Best Actor*: Jean Dujardin for The Artist

Last-minute talk of a Clooney upset did not come to pass. He was always the odds-on favorite.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

These JCP commercials are pretty entertaining.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Colin Firth is very yummy.

Very.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

nyny523 said:


> These JCP commercials are pretty entertaining.


And clearly aimed at Macys.....at least some of them are...


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Whoa... Glenn Close... I saw her ealier in a clip for something else and was like "who is that actor, there's something familiar about him..." never heard of this movie before now so didn't know what it was. crazy stuff


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Viola Davis is perhaps one of the finest actresses of our time.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

That's Rooney Mara? she looks horrible. Probably a little better than her character, but not by much (lol). She looks much better "normal"


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow - that was a surprise! I thought for sure Viola Davis would win.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

*Best Actress*: Meryl Streep for The Iron Lady

Whoa. Upset alert! Should've guessed when The Iron Lady got that makeup nod.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Ha! Meryl just said what I was thinking.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Meryl Streep is perhaps one of the finest actresses of our time.


FYP 

'Bout friggin' time!!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Seriously, I'm stunned. Everyone (EVERYONE) believed Viola Davis to be a mortal lock.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Seriously, I'm stunned. Everyone (EVERYONE) believed Viola Davis to be a mortal lock.


Evidently that's everyone who's not an Academy voter.

Might as well change the name of the Oscars to the Meryls.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

If Tree of Life wins, I will shoot myself.

That is all.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> If Tree of Life wins, I will shoot myself.
> 
> That is all.


So will I!


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Just give it to The Artist and end it.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Ugh.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

*Best Picture*: The Artist

And that's all, folks.

Overall, a broadcast that started with so much promise ultimately fell flat, but I can't blame Billy Crystal. The collection of meaningless montages and the scripted nature of the nominees did it in, and Crystal himself didn't get enough time to shine (apart from the focus group bit, which was divine).

Here's to a better 2012.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

shocking!


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> HOw many Kodak is in chapter 11/going under jokes will Billy do?


My guess is "all of them"


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

Does the dog get an Oscar?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

bruab said:


> Does the dog get an Oscar?


Not unless he was a Producer.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Not unless he was a Producer.


I haven't seen the movie yet. I'll have to check the credits.

No one else on stage got treats though.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Uggie the dog does not get an Oscar, although they'll probably let him sniff one for the photo op. Now he gets to retire at the top of his game.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

While the show was kind of bad, I thought the speeches were generally pretty good.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Who was the guy making fun of AJ's 'pose'?


You mean this guy?

http://www.imdb.com/rg/em_share/rt_ipad/name/nm0711110


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

bruab said:


> While the show was kind of bad, I thought the speeches were generally pretty good.


The show stunk. The speeches were okay. The movies were overall weak and the nominees were often wrong. Bad year for the Academy overall.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Cleopatra was probably Liz Taylor's showiest and biggest-budget role ever.


I would have chosen one of the movies where she actually won an Oscar. Like "Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?"


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

bruab said:


> I would have chosen one of the movies where she actually won an Oscar. Like "Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?"


I think they wanted the wink.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

1978: The Deer Hunter. *Lost to Maggie Smith*, California Suite.

1980: *Won for Kramer vs Kramer.*

1982: The French Lieutenant's Woman. *Lost to Katharine Hepburn*, On Golden Pond.

1983: *Won for Sophie's Choice.*

1984: Silkwood. *Lost to Shirley Maclaine*, Term of Endearment.

1986: Out Of Africa. *Lost to Geraldine Page*, The Trip to Bountiful.

1988: Ironweed. *Lost to Cher*, Moonstruck.

1989: A Cry In The Dark. *Lost to Jodie Foster*, The Accused.

1991: Postcards From The Edge. *Lost to Kathy Bates*, Misery.

1996: The Bridges of Madison County. *Lost to Susan Sarandon*, Dead Man Walking.

1999: One True Thing. *Lost to Gwyneth Paltrow*, Shakespeare in Love

2000: Music Of The Heart. *Lost to Hilary Swank*, Boys Don't Cry.

2003: Adaptation. *Lost to Catherine Zeta-Jones*, Chicago.

2007: The Devil Wears Prada. *Lost to Helen Mirren*, The Queen.

2009: Doubt. *Lost to Kate Winslet*, The Reader. *(Robbed)*

2010: Julie & Julia. *Lost to Sandra Bullock*, The Blind Side. *(Robbed)*

2011: *Won for The Iron Lady.*


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I think they hired the guy who does the sound for SNL's musical guests.

That was definitely some peek-a-boo areola on J-Lo. She then adjusted it during the nominees montage.

The 'In Memoriam' singer... I haven't seen a fro like that since tha Saturday morning Harlem Globetrotters cartoons

I thought Steve Jobs was an odd inclusion in the Memoriam roll.

Oh wait... Pixar, right? I just now got it.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Congrats, Adam Sandler, on your Razzie win.


There are two ways I can answer this, depending on how you meant that:

1. Razzies won't be handed out until April 1 - the nominations were announced yesterday (yes, this is a change from the way they used to do it).

2. _Which_ Razzie win?



jsmeeker said:


> HOw many Kodak is in chapter 11/going under jokes will Billy do?


They weren't so much "Kodak is in Chapter 11" as "Kodak wants out of its deal for naming rights to the theater," but I agree that one joke would have been enough.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Neenahboy said:


> *Best Cinematography*: Robert Richardson for Hugo





Neenahboy said:


> *Best Art Direction*: Dante Ferretti for Hugo





Neenahboy said:


> *Best Costume Design*: Mark Bridges for The Artist





Neenahboy said:


> *Best Makeup*: The Iron Lady





Neenahboy said:


> *Best Supporting Actress*: Octavia Spencer for The Help





Neenahboy said:


> *Best Sound Editing*: Hugo
> 
> *Best Sound Mixing*: Hugo





Neenahboy said:


> *Best Animated Feature*: Rango





Neenahboy said:


> *Best Visual Effects*: Hugo





Neenahboy said:


> *Best Original Score*: Ludovic Bource for The Artist





Neenahboy said:


> *Best Original Song*: "Man or Muppet" from "The Muppets"





Neenahboy said:


> *Best Director*: Michel Hazanavicius for The Artist





Neenahboy said:


> *Best Actor*: Jean Dujardin for The Artist





> Best Actress: Meryl Streep for The Iron Lady





Neenahboy said:


> *Best Picture*: The Artist


^^ are the ones I picked right... the only ones I didn't try to pick were ones I hadn't seen. Not gonna pick based on what I've read from others.

I think seeing most of the top movies in the last 8 days helped, they were fresh in my head.


----------



## avery (May 29, 2006)

Wow. Had no idea there would be live commenting. Surprised to see so many negative comments, which I didn't expect. Personally, I can't recall seeing an Oscar telecast this good in years! Guess I'm in the minority.

Billy Crystal is a class act... entertaining, funny, clever and NOT obnoxious! Loved the Cirque du Soliel's awesome production, the animation/muscial notes for Best Scoring and though I generally dislike when awards shows use a live vocal during the memoriums, thought this one was subtle and tasteful. [BTW  they showed two photos of _last but not least_ Liz Taylor. The first was a younger more glamorous shot; the second, Cleopatra]

Not always a Meryl Streep fan but her acceptance speech was perfect! Actually, there wasn't much of the usual droning on and on by the winners, which was a really nice change of pace. And no gratuitous standing Os, thankfully!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

My take:

It felt old. Old jokes old people. 
Where were the next great young actors? Emma Stone was great but it was the last Harry Potter and you could not get those three to show up? Elizabeth Olsen didn't present an award? 
What was the interview sessions? That felt ripped off from SAG awards


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Wow - that was a surprise! I thought for sure Viola Davis would win.


She should have. Viola Davis has blown me away in every movie I've seen her in.

This will not be her last nomination.


That Don Guy said:


> There are two ways I can answer this, depending on how you meant that:
> 
> 1. Razzies won't be handed out until April 1 - the nominations were announced yesterday (yes, this is a change from the way they used to do it).


Well, okay, now that makes sense. I have a friend who works on the Razzies, and I was wondering why I hadn't seen his yearly photo collection on Facebook.

But I did actually read an article yesterday about Jack and Jill being the worst movie of the year. I thought it said it won a Razzie, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

mwhip said:


> My take:
> 
> It felt old. Old jokes old people.
> Where were the next great young actors? Emma Stone was great but it was the last Harry Potter and you could not get those three to show up? Elizabeth Olsen didn't present an award?
> What was the interview sessions? That felt ripped off from SAG awards


I guess young people aren't funny and more old people watch TV. Young people might be irrelevant.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> She should have. Viola Davis has blown me away in every movie I've seen her in.
> 
> This will not be her last nomination.
> 
> ...


Two bad losses though she should not have lost for this or her role in Doubt in 2009.

I might be starting to buy into the conspiracy theory.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Two bad losses though she should not have lost for this or her role in Doubt in 2009.
> 
> I might be starting to buy into the conspiracy theory.


Her role in Doubt...wow. I don't see many movies, but that may have been the best performance I've seen on screen in a long time. I was blown away.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

mwhip said:


> It felt old. Old jokes old people.


Reminds me of a jolke on Futurama - "Tonight: Young People's Choice Awards - Tomorrow: Old People's Choice Awards (The Oscars)".


> Where were the next great young actors? Emma Stone was great but it was the last Harry Potter and you could not get those three to show up?


"Next great young actors?" Radcliffe has talent, granted, but that's probably why he wasn't there; he was probably on stage (he's in the current Broadway reprisal of _How to Succeed in Business Without Really Trying_). As for Watson and Grint (and if you said "Who?" to either one of those, you probably answered your own question right there), they probably would have stuck out like sore thumbs without Radcliffe (besides, Emma probably has classes at Brown tomorrow - I think she's still attending; I have heard different versions as to whether or not she left school temporarily to work on a movie).


> What was the interview sessions? That felt ripped off from SAG awards


What interview sessions? You mean the ones "backstage" after the awards? These predate the SAG awards.
(Or do you mean the way the presenters talk about the nominees in the lead actor and actress categories?)

Meanwhile, will the fact that Hugo won just as many Oscars as The Artist lead for calls for AMPAS to change its rules to "shorten the broadcast ceremony by removing the 'who cares' categories, the way the Emmys and Tonys do"? (If there was a poll taken of Oscar viewers as to which categories should be on the ABC broadcast and which should be relegated to, say, a separate broadcast on one of ABC's cable channels, chances are that the ABC broadcast would be:
Picture
Director
Leading Actor
Leading Actress
Supporting Actor
Supporting Actress
Original Screenplay
Adapted Screenplay
plus a couple of "floaters" based on the circumstances - for example, Original Song, if any are really popular at the moment, or Documentary Feature, if someone like Michael Moore is nominated)


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> Reminds me of a jolke on Futurama - "Tonight: Young People's Choice Awards - Tomorrow: Old People's Choice Awards (The Oscars)".
> 
> "Next great young actors?" Radcliffe has talent, granted, but that's probably why he wasn't there; he was probably on stage (he's in the current Broadway reprisal of _How to Succeed in Business Without Really Trying_). As for Watson and Grint (and if you said "Who?" to either one of those, you probably answered your own question right there), they probably would have stuck out like sore thumbs without Radcliffe (besides, Emma probably has classes at Brown tomorrow - I think she's still attending; I have heard different versions as to whether or not she left school temporarily to work on a movie).
> 
> ...


Interview sessions I mean were during the telecast when actors would talk about going to the movies.

Radcliffe ended his run on Broadway, Emma is still taking time off from Brown and who knows what Grint is doing. But it would have been nice to have them up there. But next year let's Chastain present or Rooney Mara.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Was that Sheila E in the balcony?


I realize this answer is a little late, but yes it was.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Her role in Doubt...wow. I don't see many movies, but that may have been the best performance I've seen on screen in a long time. I was blown away.


That year was tough. Although Penélope Cruz was very good in Vicky Cristina Barcelona, I was rooting for Marisa Tomei in The Wrestler. I guess Amy Adams and Viola cancelled each other out that year.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Interview sessions I mean were during the telecast when actors would talk about going to the movies.


Apparently, every Oscars has to have a "theme", and this year it was something like "going out to the movies" (translation: "don't wait for the films to be on disc or whatever online streaming system you prefer - and while you're there, remember that after the studios and the distributors take their cut, the theater itself is lucky to make 50 cents per ticket on a film's opening weekend, so buy some of that overpriced popcorn and soda").

Another note: say what you want about the sound, but the "sound guys" got one thing right this year; they managed to shut out all of the applause during the "In Memoriam" segment.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> Apparently, every Oscars has to have a "theme", and this year it was something like "going out to the movies" (translation: "don't wait for the films to be on disc or whatever online streaming system you prefer - and while you're there, remember that after the studios and the distributors take their cut, the theater itself is lucky to make 50 cents per ticket on a film's opening weekend, so buy some of that overpriced popcorn and soda").
> 
> Another note: say what you want about the sound, but the "sound guys" got one thing right this year; they managed to shut out all of the applause during the "In Memoriam" segment.


Yeah, that was nice.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> That dress is just stunning.
> 
> I think we will be seeing a lot of knock-offs for prom, etc.





YCantAngieRead said:


> And I predict they will not pull it off. Eek.


I predict a lot of the knock-offs for prom *will* get pulled off.

Ba-dum-bum.

And BOOOOOOO! to Streep!


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

Maybe I'm in the minority, but to me, the Oscars are supposed to be about the awards. I want to see ALL of the awards, not just the majors (with the exception of the technical awards that they do ahead of time, showing us the highlights of that ceremony is a nice way to recap). 

Here are the things about the broadcast last night that bugged me: 

1. Don't turn the 'In Memoriam' piece into a production number. Also, in years past we saw a quick couple of clips of the actor or director, not a title card. Only a couple of actors/actresses were shown in clips that were way too brief. And don't cut the applause -- gruesome as it may be, we all want to hear who gets the biggest round of applause. 

2. The actors blathering on about their love of the movies. It's easy to see why most of these people don't like to talk unless there's a script in front of them. There wasn't an insightful one in the bunch. I actually got excited when I saw Patton Oswalt come on the screen, and even he, a brilliant stand-up comedian, struck out. 

3. Billy Crystal. I love Billy, but he was just going through the motions last night. 

4. In the last 30 years, there were only five times where the Directing and Best Picture awards did not go to the same film -- therefore, you CAN'T give out the award for Directing 45 minutes before the end of the broadcast, it ruins ALL of the suspense for your most coveted award. I'd go so far as to say, you should give out the 'Best Picture' Oscar before the award for 'Directing'.

5. Finally -- The length of the broadcast should be no more than two and a half hours. Move it along.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

CharlieW said:


> 5. Finally -- The length of the broadcast should be no more than two and a half hours. Move it along.


Less Ad revenue - not gonna happen.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

They better get Ricky Gervais to host next year to make up for this pile of crap.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

zalusky said:


> Less Ad revenue - not gonna happen.


It will if people stop bothering to tune in at all. After all is said and done and the final tallies are in, the ratings for last night will wind up maybe a little behind last year. That has to be a disappointment with the return of Billy Crystal to the hosting gig. It would be interesting to see the hourly drop-off.

That being said, many of the ads last night were more entertaining than the show itself.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Was the seat filler real and if he was wouldn't somebody had made sure he was in a black tuxedo and not Disco Stayin' Alive Baby Blue?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

CharlieW said:


> It will if people stop bothering to tune in at all. After all is said and done and the final tallies are in, the ratings for last night will wind up maybe a little behind last year. That has to be a disappointment with the return of Billy Crystal to the hosting gig. It would be interesting to see the hourly drop-off.
> 
> That being said, many of the ads last night were more entertaining than the show itself.


Obviously. I am sure its still a work in progress to figure it out. http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...nary-ratings-slightly-above-last-year/121991/

The awards shows themselves are getting a little tiring in general as there are so many of them.

Personally I liked last nights show. I thought it was very classy. Good acceptance speeches. They got rid of the best song production numbers. The Cirque bit was incredible. I also don't think Billy phoned it in.
Yes we know his style and as a result its not a surprise but compared to the fresh up and coming young'ns from last year there is not a question.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

I thought Billy was going to get in trouble for his crack about having to drive 45 minutes from Beverly Hills to see a black person.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

CharlieW said:


> 1. Don't turn the 'In Memoriam' piece into a production number. Also, in years past we saw a quick couple of clips of the actor or director, not a title card. Only a couple of actors/actresses were shown in clips that were way too brief. And don't cut the applause -- gruesome as it may be, we all want to hear who gets the biggest round of applause.


We do? I definitely don't. I appreciate a quiet moment of remembrance for each of the individuals; it shouldn't be a popularity contest.

I'm not a big fan of having an on-stage performer for the In Memoriam, but the way they did it this time was OK (starting out with the performer, then moving on and just showing the images from the screen).



> 5. Finally -- The length of the broadcast should be no more than two and a half hours. Move it along.


I thought it moved fairly quickly last night, especially given the number of awards to be given out. The speeches were mercifully short, and there were relatively few extraneous bits once the show got underway. (The Cirque du Soleil and the focus group segment were about the only ones, actually, aside from the occasional quips from Billy.)


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

netringer said:


> Was the seat filler real and if he was wouldn't somebody had made sure he was in a black tuxedo and not Disco Stayin' Alive Baby Blue?


You obviously didn't hear the whole of Tom Hanks' piece. He clearly said that he wasn't a real seat filler.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

They need a "must be present to win" clause. 

Fire Billy, hire Ricky.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> You obviously didn't hear the whole of Tom Hanks' piece. He clearly said that he wasn't a real seat filler.


I heard. Who was he then and why was he sitting up front?

[EDIT: Carl was really a seat filler!] 









http://jezebel.com/5888454/a-veteran-seat+filler-gets-his-due
http://movies.yahoo.com/blogs/oscars/2012-oscars-mysteries-solved-061613736.html


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

I don't know how anybody watches this show live. I DVRd it and watched it in about 1.5 hours. Definitely the way to go. 

I thought billy was great. He cracked me up several times last night. Much better than last year. 

Disappointed that The Artist won. I thought it was the most predictable story and was bored to tears about halfway through. Terribly overrated film. Not surprised it won, though. IMO, Hugo was the best all-around movie of the bunch. It had everything. My definition of a perfect movie.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I think it was just a random gag. I can't find anything about who he really is and why he was there.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Supfreak26 said:


> I don't know how anybody watches this show live. I DVRd it and watched it in about 1.5 hours. Definitely the way to go.
> 
> I thought billy was great. He cracked me up several times last night. Much better than last year.
> 
> Disappointed that The Artist won. I thought it was the most predictable story and was bored to tears about halfway through. Terribly overrated film. Not surprised it won, though. IMO, Hugo was the best all-around movie of the bunch. It had everything. My definition of a perfect movie.


I do. 

Although last night, I did fall asleep somewhere around cirque du soleil and woke up for best director. I'd say that was a win.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Supfreak26 said:


> I don't know how anybody watches this show live. I DVRd it and watched it in about 1.5 hours. Definitely the way to go.


If I didn't watch it live, I would have skipped over the commercials, which ironically were more interesting than the awards show itself. Then again, I hadn't seen any of the nominated films, so I wasn't really rooting for any film to win.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

netringer said:


> I heard. Who was he then and why was he sitting up front?
> 
> [EDIT: Carl was really a seat filler!]
> 
> ...


I still am not sure it was real. I hope it was, though!


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I do not like Chris Rock at all.


He was my favorite award presenter.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> I so do not care about The Artist.


Did you see it? It is a very entertaining and worthwhile movie experience.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

CharlieW said:


> It will if people stop bothering to tune in at all. After all is said and done and the final tallies are in, the ratings for last night will wind up maybe a little behind last year. *That has to be a disappointment with the return of Billy Crystal to the hosting gig. It would be interesting to see the hourly drop-off. *


Actually, given the fact that most of the nominated movies were even less mainstream than usual, most people expected the ratings to be down significantly from last year. So the fact that the preliminary ratings are even with last year's preliminary ratings, and the viewership was actually up slightly, has to be viewed as a huge win.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Actually, given the fact that most of the nominated movies were even less mainstream than usual, most people expected the ratings to be down significantly from last year. So the fact that the preliminary ratings are even with last year's preliminary ratings, and the viewership was actually up slightly, has to be viewed as a huge win.


I truly think that was the Crystal factor.

People like him as the host. They like the opening montage, the opening song, the relatively safe humor. He's usually very good. I think people who may not have watched for the reasons that you mentioned, tuned in when Crystal wound up with the gig by default after the Brett Ratner/Eddie Murphy thing.

This NYT article, along with many of the reviews that Crystal received for his hosting gig last night seem to point towards the fact that changes are necessary. Billy has always been their "go-to-guy" so to speak. It doesn't seem like they can count on that any longer. And I was rooting for him -- but he was just flat. The montage and song came across as tired retreads.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

jamesbobo said:


> Did you see it? It is a very entertaining and worthwhile movie experience.


Have not. Just doesn't appeal to me. I might when it's on Cable. But I won't go to a theater or rent.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I just saw footage of Octavia Spencer getting her award again. It was really touching, and I got a little teary.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I still am not sure it was real. I hope it was, though!


Had to be. Who the hell was he sitting in the front row if not a filler. Plus he was not there later. The gag was saying he wasn't a set filler. I'll bet he is an institution and has worn that suit for years.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

You know what has changed in the Oscar show? Technical quality. It was common for the Oscars and the Emmys to be endless technical SNAFUs, mostly with dead mics. I didn't see a peep this time. 

I know you are complaining about the sound quality but I barely heard it and that was rare occasions. That's the price you pay for having sensitive surround sound and speakers. I suspect that it may be local issues because some stations had the sound levels too high leading to clipping.

What I heard could be explained by them have multiple mics. They had the omnidirectional mics on stage and some performers like Billy Crystal had wireless mics. The echo would be getting the mix wrong. They prolly can't mic up everybody because those ladies gowns don't have room for the transmitters, besides which the box being on their backside would ruin the expensive designer look But if they decide to do it, I'll pay $1000 for the sound technician job.

Take it back. At one point they did have the techs on stage lowering or raising the mics from the trapdoor which was the chronic problem.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

You didn't see the rising mic getting stuck in the floor? They rushed one with a stand to the stage within a couple of minutes.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

netringer said:


> ...Take it back. At one point they did have the techs on stage lowering or raising the mics from the trapdoor which was the chronic problem.





DUDE_NJX said:


> You didn't see the rising mic getting stuck in the floor? They rushed one with a stand to the stage within a couple of minutes.


That meant that I saw it.


----------



## loganasu (Jan 17, 2005)

I am far away from having a sensitive surround sound system and speakers in my house because I don't have the surround sound plugged in. I could hear the bad sound on each of the TV's in my house. 

You can say that this is only a local station issue, however, if everyone on twitter, blogs, fourms are all in the same location, that that could be dismissed easy.

If it's happening all around the country in spots, than I would blame Mr Oscar.

but that's just me


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Yeah, definitely not an isolated issue, and definitely not sensitive equipment. I've got plain old stereo sound... no surround, no Dolby, no optical, no nothing, and it was painful for me to listen to throughout the night.

There is a suggestion that I saw that said that it only affected the east coast feed, and not the west coast. Not sure how true that is.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Yeah, definitely not an isolated issue, and definitely not sensitive equipment. I've got plain old stereo sound... no surround, no Dolby, no optical, no nothing, and it was painful for me to listen to throughout the night.
> 
> There is a suggestion that I saw that said that it only affected the east coast feed, and not the west coast. Not sure how true that is.


I definitely heard it all through the night here in Arizona. I also saw people based in California tweeting about the sound issue as well., so I think that theory can be thrown out.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Yeah, definitely not an isolated issue, and definitely not sensitive equipment. I've got plain old stereo sound... no surround, no Dolby, no optical, no nothing, and it was painful for me to listen to throughout the night.
> 
> There is a suggestion that I saw that said that it only affected the east coast feed, and not the west coast. Not sure how true that is.


I'm on the East Coast (Fox out of Philadelphia) with Comcast using 7.1 surround speaker system and didn't hear it and my hearing is pretty good. I can hear frequencies up to about 14000 Hz. If it was higher than that, I wouldn't hear it.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

morac said:


> I'm on the East Coast (Fox out of Philadelphia) with Comcast using 7.1 surround speaker system and didn't hear it and my hearing is pretty good. I can hear frequencies up to about 14000 Hz. If it was higher than that, I wouldn't hear it.


No, there were some pretty obvious sound issues, one was an extended "muffled" sounding period, that affected not only the person on stage, but the audience pickups as well.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Granted I muted off an on, but when I was listening in, I only very rarely heard a tiny bit of tinning sound. Nothing that would have made me complain or made it painful to listen to.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Yeah, definitely not an isolated issue, and definitely not sensitive equipment. I've got plain old stereo sound... no surround, no Dolby, no optical, no nothing, and it was painful for me to listen to throughout the night.
> 
> There is a suggestion that I saw that said that it only affected the east coast feed, and not the west coast. Not sure how true that is.


My sound was crystal clear all night on WJLA in Washington. I was stunned to hear anyone had an issue when I read it here.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I think my only lasting memory of the ceremony now is: "I wonder what the story was behind that seat filler guy..."

I think anything I've seen online just says what a seat filler is, maybe gives his name, but also mentions Hanks saying "No, not really" or something like that.

I don't remember anything wrong with the sound, but usually, I'm not that sensitive to it anyway.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Zevida said:


> Granted I muted off an on, but when I was listening in, I only very rarely heard a tiny bit of tinning sound. Nothing that would have made me complain or made it painful to listen to.


What I heard early on was a lot of room echo. Again, I think the sound mixer needed some sleep.

I didn't hear clipping.

BTW what was up with the orchestra having the two drummers, fiddle and synth in the balcony? As far as I saw, they did have a full orchestra in the pit.

I guess it was for fancy visuals like the girl ushers handing out popcorn.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

DevdogAZ said:


> I definitely heard it all through the night here in Arizona. I also saw people based in California tweeting about the sound issue as well., so I think that theory can be thrown out.


Yep, I heard it in Seattle, too.


----------

